# Lighter in 2002 Sentra XE



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

When I bought my 2002 Sentra XE it did not have a cigarrette lighter.It does have the 12v socket but no lighter came with it. I plugged a 12v adapter for a cd player into it but it does not have power. I thought okay maybe a fuse right??? When I opened the fuse box I didnt see anything that mentions cigarette lighter. Am I missing something??? I would think it would either be a fuse, or a bad lighter socket or its unplugged.


Any ideas on what I should look at?


TIA
Mike


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

don't smoke 
ok sorry that didn't help with your question, hehe


----------



## canesXE (Jan 28, 2006)

Ya know I had that same Problem W/ My 01'XE. Tried to hook up an adapter for CD player also.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

The Sentras, iirc, never came with the lighter itself as standard, it was an $80 option for the 'smokers package' i think.

it should be powered. It's a 12v outlet. I think thats on the same fuse as the radio or it might be under accessories or something, but it's not going to say cigarette lighter


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

chimmike said:


> The Sentras, iirc, never came with the lighter itself as standard, it was an $80 option for the 'smokers package' i think.
> 
> it should be powered. It's a 12v outlet. I think thats on the same fuse as the radio or it might be under accessories or something, but it's not going to say cigarette lighter




Actually it does say CIG LIGHT. Its a 15 mini fuse that is located behind the change pocket on the lower left of the sterring wheel.


----------

